# Hunting within city limits



## D.mcgill (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a chance to hunt 40 acres within a city that has a hunting ban but state law says I only have to bee 500ft from a building or street. So does local law trump state law?


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

If there is an ordinance banning the discharge of firearms/bow&arrow, etc within city limits, I think you are our of luck. Because cities can regulate that regardless of hunting laws.

Most cities don't ban hunting per-se, they ban the discharge of firearms altogether, (which makes hunting impossible).


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Really?
> First it's 450 ft if you would read the rules and yes the city can ban you from hunting there!


The DNR imposes a 450 ft minimum distance around regularly occupied buildings and dwellings. But each city may pass more stringent law (but not a more lenient one, as I understand it).


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

jps said:


> If there is an ordinance banning the discharge of firearms/bow&arrow, etc within city limits, I think you are our of luck. Because cities can regulate that regardless of hunting laws.
> 
> Most cities don't ban hunting per-se, they ban the discharge of firearms altogether, (which makes hunting impossible).


Look in the hunting guide and you will see all the cities that have hunting bans , that means any form of weapon!


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

In some cities it depends on how the property is zoned. In Battle Creek there is an ordinance agains't hunting within the city limits unless the property is zoned as agricultural.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

They may have a local hunting control issued by the DNR , but there cannot be a city ordinance banning/restricting hunting (specifically). 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

dead short said:


> They may have a local hunting control issued by the DNR , but there cannot be a city ordinance banning/restricting hunting (specifically).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


so, who would you call to find out for sure? DNR? City?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

D.mcgill said:


> I have a chance to hunt 40 acres within a city that has a hunting ban but state law says I only have to bee 500ft from a building or street. So does local law trump state law?


If a city/township has an ordinance that bans types of hunting, then it stands.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A municipality may enact an ordinance that restricts the use of firearms and/or weapons. 

There are municipalities that have "Local Hunting Controls" that prevent hunting. These are not ordinances issued through the municipality. These are controls through the Department of Natural Resources in conjunction with that governing body. There is a set process for creating a local hunting control.

If this link works, it will go to the page where they are listed by County.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

stockrex said:


> so, who would you call to find out for sure? DNR? City?



I would get a copy of the ordinance as it relates to discharging firearms or using Archery equipment in the particular City or Township in question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks a bunch, I will give a quick call to local PD (Holland) will clarify any anti-projectile ord...


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I would be very surprised if they don't have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Here Ya go....I hope it works.

http://ecode360.com/search/HO3221?query=Firearm

Section 20-4. 

The wording in subsection 1 probably would prohibit archery equipment also.

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Further in the section above:

With respect to privately owned agriculturally zoned areas within the City, firearms may be carried or discharged to the extent that such activity is conducted:
(1) 
With due care, caution and circumspection; and
(2) 
In a manner that will not endanger or be likely to endanger persons or property.
---------------------------------------
So Yes, call the PD or City Zoning Dept and see what they say ?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

malainse said:


> Further in the section above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely. Always call and ask about the particular area in question. Don't forget to request a copy of the ordinance. 





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Leads to the question of the new legislation in and out of the legislature and back and forth to the Governor regarding the new definition of firearms and the subsequent effect in some of these areas.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

jimp said:


> Leads to the question of the new legislation in and out of the legislature and back and forth to the Governor regarding the new definition of firearms and the subsequent effect in some of these areas.



I think the way their particular ordinance is written covers just about everything.... Even an slingshot or an atlatl.

..No person shall discharge any firearm, air rifle or other dangerous weapon expelling a projectile within or into the City


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

dead short said:


> I think the way their particular ordinance is written covers just about everything.... Even an slingshot or an atlatl.
> 
> ..No person shall discharge any firearm, air rifle or other dangerous weapon expelling a projectile within or into the City
> 
> ...


yeap, no pellet or arrow nothing, I called my city PD for the rabid, zombie squirrels that keep costing me $$$... ;-)


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

stockrex said:


> yeap, no pellet or arrow nothing, I called my city PD for the rabid, zombie squirrels that keep costing me $$$... ;-)



So I'm guessing you don't fall into their exception for properties that are zoned ag....


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

dead short said:


> So I'm guessing you don't fall into their exception for properties that are zoned ag....


No Sir, no ag here


----------

